# Hambden orchards deer



## blue eyeris (May 23, 2012)

I've been researching public spots around me just to get out in the evening one day during gun week. I came across Hamden orchards. I've never been there but it seems like it could be decent. Has anyone hunted it? I don't need to see monsters I would just like an opportunity to have a chance. If not hambden then any other public spots within maybe an hour of parma I might not know about. Thanks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I squirrel hunted it yrs ago and there is a swampy area out toward the middle, never deer hunted it seen turkey, go on the dnr hunting maps site and bring up that area for north e ohio it should give a idea of the land. Also you have grand river a bit more east . 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

I've seen a lot of deer at spencer lake while bow hunting in the past. Not sure how hard it's been hit this week though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## blue eyeris (May 23, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I'm gonna go see what happens. I know about Spencer and have the same worry.


----------



## blue eyeris (May 23, 2012)

I went to hambden this afternoon. I heard a few shots and saw two "white tails" run through the woods. I also didn't see another hunter. There are deer there and I would go back.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

May be a good spot to try this weekend, get way back in there early and park it in a good overlook area, and let the other guys move the deer around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hunted it as a kid quite a bit. There are deer to be found. Get in the swamp towards the back. Its also a good place to find grouse.


----------

